# NBADraft.net Questions for 2004 Draft



## Matthew Maurer

Moderator please sticky this.... 
Anyone who has any about the draft please ask...


----------



## LegoHat

As a fellow Dane I´m wondering where you think Christian Drejer will end up in the draft? Will his premature departure from Florida hurt his draft stock? I think he would be a good fit for a team like the Rockets or the Spurs, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Where do you think the first major talent drop off will occur? For instance it was argued last year it occurred after Dwyane Wade was selected, or even Bosh (pre-draft, of course)...

Also, could you see anyone with a pick, say, in the 18-23 region make a reach for Robert Swift and place him on the bench for a few years... simply to keep him out of the hands of the power teams in the late first-round.

Moreover, could Chris Duhon get guaranteed cash from the Lakers, Mavs etc.? Surely it is a feasible option to get someone who can step in right now as a solid back-up as opposed to a slight propsect?

Cheers.


----------



## freakofnature

People are saying Luke Jackson could go anywhere from late lotto to late first round. What do you honestly think about his draft spot and how his NBA career will go?

What will Utah try to do with those picks?


----------



## OZZY

Have you guys heard of Henry Bekkering? Here is a thread showing a few clips about him. I criticized him and now the Canadians are all getting pissed.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=87418&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


Where you see Luka Bogdanovic getting drafted if he comes out?

And why do you think Shaun Livingston is so good?


----------



## macro6

Ivan Chireav... is he lottery material? Did he get any guarantees from NBA GMs?

Do you see Emeka Okafor playing PF or C in NBA?

Pavel Podkolzine.. Do you see star potential? Or will he have a Eric Montross-like career (serviceable centre at best)?


----------



## DariusMiles23

Do You think the Blazers actually have a chance at drafting Sebastian Telfair or will the Clippers pick him up?


----------



## CP26

I like the Shaun Livingston pick for the Wizards, but do you think that Wizards really need a guard with Arenas and Hughes?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

What's the word after Duke's lost as to whether Deng will consider coming out?

To me, JR Smith is an impressive combination of shooting and athleticism, and at 6'5" or 6'6" he actually has good size for him position. Is there any reason in this draft that he couldn't work himself up to a top 5 pick by draft day?


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Moderator please sticky this....


Done. Do you want your other thread "Questions for NBADraft.net (Preseason)" to be unstickied?


----------



## texan

where will randolph morris go in the draft if he declares?


----------



## Coatesvillain

With their play in the A-10 and NCAA tournaments Lionel Chalmers, and Anthony Myles showed that they were quality players on the collegiate level. Do you think that either one of them has what it takes to be drafted?


----------



## Petey

*Re: Re: NBADraft.net Questions for 2004 Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Done. Do you want your other thread "Questions for NBADraft.net (Preseason)" to be unstickied?


How is that a question in regards to the 2004 draft?

Haha!

-Petey


----------



## rynobot

*Re: Re: Re: NBADraft.net Questions for 2004 Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> How is that a question in regards to the 2004 draft?
> 
> Haha!
> 
> -Petey


Take it down.


----------



## Wmarine

Who do you think the sixers pick in the draft? I think they should try to get Jameer Nelson.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> As a fellow Dane I´m wondering where you think Christian Drejer will end up in the draft? Will his premature departure from Florida hurt his draft stock? I think he would be a good fit for a team like the Rockets or the Spurs, any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Leaving Florida really hurt his draft status. He should have stayed and devlop some more. For some reason many on this Message board felt that he was a lock for the first round. I knew months ago that he wasn't a lock. He has alot of things going for him with his height and versatility. But seriously he lacks a great deal of other things.


----------



## northshoreboy985

*Terrence Woods*

DO YA'LL THINK THAT TERRENCE WOODS OF FLORIDA A&M UNIVERSITY HAS A CHANCE TO MAKE THE NBA? HERE ARE HIS STATS: 
Terrence Woods 

HIGHLIGHTS: 
1. Midas Three-Point Overall Challenge winner (2004). 
2. Capital One Men's Three-Point Shootout winner (2004). 
3. Most Outstanding Player, 2004 Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference Tournament. 
4. Two-time Black College Sports Page "Baad Team" Selectee (2nd team 2003, 1st team 2004) 
5. Two-time All-Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference (first-team, 2003, 2004). 
6. Preseason 2004 MEAC Men's Basketball Player of the Year. 
11th on NCAA Career Three-Point List (353). 
7. Ranked twice in NCAA Top 10 in single-season three-point performances (4th, 140 in 2004; 5th, 139 in 2003). 
8. Led NCAA Division One in three-pointers in 2004 (4.5) and 2004 (4.96). 
9. Holds single-season NCAA record for most three-pointers per game as junior (4.96 in 2003). 
10. Hit 12 three-pointers vs. Coppin (Md.) State, March 1, 2003. 
11. Hit 11 three-pointers vs. North Carolina A&T, February 1, 2003. 
12. Hit 9 three-pointers vs. University of Florida, December 2, 2003. 
13. Hit game-winning three-pointer with 0.08 seconds left in 72-71 win over Hampton (Va.) University in the 2004 Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference Tournament quarterfinals, March 11, 2004. 
14. Led the Mid-Eastern Athletic Conference in scoring in 2004 (20.5) and 2003 (20.1). 
15. Ranked nationally in NCAA Division One in scoring, three-pointer per game and free throw shooting two consecutive years (2003, 2004).


----------



## azirishmusic

*What is happening with Andris Biedrins?*

I've noticed that Andris Biedrins is now ranked #4 on nbadraft.net. Several other mock drafts have him in the lottery, but he has been rising fastest onf nbadraft.net. Is there new inforamtion beyond how well he played at Euro League?

Also, Martynas Andriuskevicius is listed as a possible lottery pick on some boards but is not even ranked on nbadraft.com. Is there a question about his talent or about whether he will be available?


----------



## reHEATed

Where does Peter John Ramos rank with the centers, and when is nbadraft.net gonna put him in the mock and do a scouting report on him


----------



## hobojoe

I've noticed Robert Swift's stock rising for a while now, especially after the McDonalds High School All-America game, how far up can he move in the draft?


----------



## rocketeer

do you think julius hodge will end up entering the draft? if he does, where do you see him going? i think he could end up being a pretty good nba player.

what do you expect houston to draft? who are the best people available when houston picks?

how many guys from texas(the college) will be drafted. will it just be mouton and thomas late in the 2nd round? do you think ivey has a chance to make a team?


----------



## Justwar

*Erik Daniels*

Seems like Erik Daniels is playing well at the camps. Think he slips into the draft somewhere? I'm bias but I think he's the best passer in the NCAA. He is planning on bulking up to 250 or so. Maybe he be a Luke Walton type with more athleticism.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Do you think that the Clippers have really comitted to Sebastion Telfair. In some mock drafts, the Clippers are taking Telfair at pick 6 or 7. That seems insanley high for me. I like Telfair alot, but 6 or 7 is just crazy. 

Also, why would Martynas not enter the draft? He would almost definatley be a top 5 pick. Pavel pulled out last year hoping to become a top 3 pick. Well, last year he couldnt have fallen past 5 or 6, not he could possibly fall to 10 or so. I think Martynas should enter now and not risk a fall down the draft boards.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where do you think the first major talent drop off will occur? For instance it was argued last year it occurred after Dwyane Wade was selected, or even Bosh (pre-draft, of course)...
> 
> Also, could you see anyone with a pick, say, in the 18-23 region make a reach for Robert Swift and place him on the bench for a few years... simply to keep him out of the hands of the power teams in the late first-round.
> 
> Moreover, could Chris Duhon get guaranteed cash from the Lakers, Mavs etc.? Surely it is a feasible option to get someone who can step in right now as a solid back-up as opposed to a slight propsect?
> 
> Cheers.


Hmmm with this draft I think it will be after the first 6-8 picks when the level will drop. But with so many HS'ers coming out this year it's hard to tell. Somebody could do a Jermaine O'neal and just improve for the next 4 years and bang be a big time player. 

I can see Robert Swift being taken in the 18-23 slots. Now I don't know if a team would do that just to keep him out of the better teams hands. But I can see a team doing that for a good trade.

Oh I'm sure Duhon will be in league at some point in his career. He does have a great set of skills and with his experience I could see him as a 10 year pro. But he does need to improve on a lot of areas. If he doesn't get picked in the draft you can bet he'll be on somebody summer team.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> People are saying Luke Jackson could go anywhere from late lotto to late first round. What do you honestly think about his draft spot and how his NBA career will go?
> 
> What will Utah try to do with those picks?


Me personally I don't veiw him as a guy that is late lottery material. I see him as a mid- klate first kid. Reason being there are better options at his position. Luke Jackson is a smart player, great shooter, solid passer. He has a ton going for him but also a lot going against him. For starters he's not a great defender, and just an average athlete. But I do think after everything is said and done I see him as a 10-12 year pro eventually starting but not a star just a great role player. 

I can't see Utah keeping those picks they already got a very good team. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't package them in a deal for some respectable vets.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Have you guys heard of Henry Bekkering? Here is a thread showing a few clips about him. I criticized him and now the Canadians are all getting pissed.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/for...15&pagenumber=1
> 
> 
> Where you see Luka Bogdanovic getting drafted if he comes out?
> 
> And why do you think Shaun Livingston is so good?



Yeah I heard about only because I was doing some scouting in Canada but I can honestly say I have never seen him play... 

Luka is one heck of a shooter he might be one of the best I've seen in Europe the past 2 years. For his age he can stroke it with the best of him. I think he a safe late first early second. But honestly I think he comes out this year and if he can't get a guarantee he back overseas till next year. He's first rounder this year or next.

What's not to like about Livingston andone1 moves in a 6-7 frame. Excellent court vision, unselfish, and great feel for the game. Like I said waht's not to like


----------



## broshrddg

Did Martynas Andriuskevicius withdraw him name from the draft?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Ivan Chireav... is he lottery material? Did he get any guarantees from NBA GMs?
> 
> Do you see Emeka Okafor playing PF or C in NBA?
> 
> Pavel Podkolzine.. Do you see star potential? Or will he have a Eric Montross-like career (serviceable centre at best)?


I think Chireav is late lottery to mid first a lot of his stock depends on workouts. From what I have heard the wispers are that some teams are very interested in him. Now is it a top 5 team in the draft I don't know. His stock could fall or rise he's not the lock that Howard or Okafor are in this draft.

Okafor will play PF in the NBA I just don't see a center when I look at him. ALthough I wouldn't be surprised if he got some minutes at that position depending on the opposing teams lineup.

Pavel is not one of my favorites I think scouts love his size and potential more than his actual skill. All that being said he could develop into a solid career starting center or just a Jake Tsakalidis (I know I just misspelled his last Name). Big guy with okay skill.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What kind of player do you see Andre Iguodala as? Do you think he will ever smooth out his perimeter skills or will he just always be a guy who will play great defense and make fun dunks?


Great question he's one of the most athletic players in this draft. To top it all off he's a great defender, passer and slasher. But your right his shooting is subpar. But I really think given time he can become a solid outside shooter. Not Glen Rice or anything but he should come along quite nicely. But I don't think he'll ever develop into a lights out shooter from the perimeter.


----------



## SixersFan91

> Originally posted by <b>Wmarine</b>!
> Who do you think the sixers pick in the draft? I think they should try to get Jameer Nelson.


EXACTLY What i think... Nelson is the Sixers perfect fit... We DO NOT need igoudala... nelson is much more fitting because 1... he went to college here and he wouldn't have to move far.... 2. It's about time to get rid of eric snow... i hate him soo much... 3. He's gonna be RoY no matter what team he plays on... okafor won't win it... nelson is gonna be RoY no doubt... to have him going after #9 is insulting... i mean unanimous all-american is pretty darn good if you ask me...


----------



## bigbabyjesus

> Originally posted by <b>SixersFan91</b>!
> 
> 
> EXACTLY What i think... Nelson is the Sixers perfect fit... We DO NOT need igoudala... nelson is much more fitting because 1... he went to college here and he wouldn't have to move far.... 2. It's about time to get rid of eric snow... i hate him soo much... 3. He's gonna be RoY no matter what team he plays on... okafor won't win it... nelson is gonna be RoY no doubt... to have him going after #9 is insulting... i mean unanimous all-american is pretty darn good if you ask me...


well then you better trade Allen Iverson because a backcourt of Jameer and Iverson at 5'11 and 6'1 would get abused on the defensive end day in night out. it's obvious you just want Nelson because your a hawks fan, he's not the perfect fit for the 76ers.

Iguodala would be a much better fit, the athletic trio of Iggy-Thomas-Dalembert would be wicked.


----------



## QRICH

Matthew, what's the word on Peter John Romos? 7'3" , athletic, good passer... Will he sneek into the lottery?


----------



## Debt Collector

Where do you think this draft class overall ranks among others - since you have been following drafts for years how excited are you getting about this years? Personally, I think this will rival 2000 as the worst of the last ten years and maybe go down as the worst ever. Just seems that outside of Okafor there are all question marks. 

One thing i do like about this draft is that the second rounders look much more promising than last years - with the high schooler frenzy alot of really solid 3-4 year college players could become role players - my guy is Turiaf from the Zags - any sleepers in the second round you see logging minutes right away for a contender?


----------



## Greg Ostertag!

Matthew, do you have any ideas about potential draft-day deals (specifically for the #1 and #2 picks), or is that something is pretty much undetermined until the day itself?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Do You think the Blazers actually have a chance at drafting Sebastian Telfair or will the Clippers pick him up?



No I can't see the Blazers taking him. But they could I mean let's face it they are a team that has no problem taking a young guy and sitting on him. I think the Clippers have soured on him a bit after his subpar and at times poor shooting effort in his all-star games.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I like the Shaun Livingston pick for the Wizards, but do you think that Wizards really need a guard with Arenas and Hughes?


Nah unless they plan on getting rid of a couple guys. There backcourt isn't all that bad. With the addition of Hayes and the maturation of Kwame Brown they have some solid players. But the center position is cleary a problem for them. So in my huble opinion I think they should go for a center.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What's the word after Duke's lost as to whether Deng will consider coming out?
> 
> To me, JR Smith is an impressive combination of shooting and athleticism, and at 6'5" or 6'6" he actually has good size for him position. Is there any reason in this draft that he couldn't work himself up to a top 5 pick by draft day?


From every thing we heard is that he's not 100% solid staying at Duke. He is making inquires into his stock but nothing is for sure right now. As for JR smith your right he's got that great package that scouts love. But I don't know if it is enough to get him into the first 5 picks. Why you ask? Because american HS'ers Howard, Smith and Livingston are all fighting it out for the top 5 right now. Plus add in college studs Okafor, Deng and Gordon. Then take into account Biedrins and Podkolzine. All of those guys could get picked before smith and all 8 are battling for the top 5 slots.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> where will randolph morris go in the draft if he declares?


I could see him as a late 1st early 2nd if he was to declare. Most of my sources however how stated that he is 80% lean towards college right now.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> With their play in the A-10 and NCAA tournaments Lionel Chalmers, and Anthony Myles showed that they were quality players on the collegiate level. Do you think that either one of them has what it takes to be drafted?


We like them both but I think Chalmers is more draft worthy he's tough, explosive and athletic. He could be a real diamond in the rough in the 2nd round. As for Myles he has great touch but hasn't shown much in terms of rebounding and toughness. Add in the fact that he never became a consistent player. Chicago holds the key for both of them but Chalmers is definitely on most NBA draft boards right now.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Who do you think the sixers pick in the draft? I think they should try to get Jameer Nelson.



To be honest they need a whole new team just about. They have some young guys that are keepers like Thomas, Green, Dalembert. But they should try to trade Snow, Mckie, and Coleman. Their best days are behind them and Nelson would be a solid fit for them.


----------



## Justwar

What's your opinion Matt on the UK prospects, Hawkins Fitch and especially Daniels? I can see Daniels being one of the biggest steals in the draft.


----------



## jsm27

Matthew,

Here's one for you...I think most people can agree the Ivan Chiriaev is the biggest enigma of the draft. One report is full of praise, another is full of barbs. With the likelihood that some GMs and scouts will be sending up smokescreens, do you think it will be possible before the draft to project where he will go, or is that a question that will only be answered on draft day? My feeling is that we may never know roughly where he will land until David Stern (or Russ Granik) calls his name.

Thanks.


----------



## AranhaHunter

Anderson Varejao, Rafael Araujo, Marcelo Huertas and Tiago Splitter.
What's the deal with them 4? Coming out this year? Lottery, first round, late first round or second round? 
Thanks


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> DO YA'LL THINK THAT TERRENCE WOODS OF FLORIDA A&M UNIVERSITY HAS A CHANCE TO MAKE THE NBA?


With his jumper maybe a 10 day contract one day. But in terms of the NBA Draft he is right now off the board..


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I've noticed that Andris Biedrins is now ranked #4 on nbadraft.net. Several other mock drafts have him in the lottery, but he has been rising fastest onf nbadraft.net. Is there new inforamtion beyond how well he played at Euro League?
> 
> Also, Martynas Andriuskevicius is listed as a possible lottery pick on some boards but is not even ranked on nbadraft.com. Is there a question about his talent or about whether he will be available?


To be honest it's kind of a mix. That's we have have been hearing from the NBA and our very own thoughts. I've seen him play several times and each time I have walked away so impressed. He's not your typical Euro. His ahleticism is extremely better than just about every kid I have seen overseas and he's not soft but any means.

As for Martynas his contract buyout would be too big for him if he were to come out this year. But if he did he would go 4-8 in this year's draft.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where does Peter John Ramos rank with the centers, and when is nbadraft.net gonna put him in the mock and do a scouting report on him


We've known about Peter John Ramos for years now and had the scoop on him before the season through a mutaul friend that he was gonna try and enter this year. We don't really view him as high as most other sites. He's not the center prospect of Andris Biedrins, Pavel Podkolzine , Kosta Perovic, Robert Swift , David Harrison and Ha Seung-Jin. If we did put him on our mock it would be no where close to where several other sites have him.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> I've noticed Robert Swift's stock rising for a while now, especially after the McDonalds High School All-America game, how far up can he move in the draft?


Great question i think maybe the highest Swift can go is maybe as high as 15. But that also depends on who comes out this year.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> do you think julius hodge will end up entering the draft? if he does, where do you see him going? i think he could end up being a pretty good nba player.
> 
> what do you expect houston to draft? who are the best people available when houston picks?
> 
> how many guys from texas(the college) will be drafted. will it just be mouton and thomas late in the 2nd round? do you think ivey has a chance to make a team?



Sorry about taking so long as you know he told everyone that he will not enter this year. I think he'll be a late first to early second round pick next year. 

I think Houston will go with a Power Forward while Cato has done well he's not the answer. Nachbar is putting together a solid season he should start next year. So with a power forward in mind Kris Humphries, Sergey Lishchuk, Ronny Turiaf and Anderson Varejão. 

Ivey right now has a better shot to be in the NBA than Mouton and Thomas. Texas could go 0 for 3 on Draft night.


----------



## Sigma

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> To be honest it's kind of a mix. That's we have have been hearing from the NBA and our very own thoughts. I've seen him play several times and each time I have walked away so impressed. He's not your typical Euro. His ahleticism is extremely better than just about every kid I have seen overseas and he's not soft but any means.


Do you see Biedrins as a C or PF in NBA?


----------



## andresdc26

*Peter Ramos*

Where do you think Peter Ramos will go in the draft?
Feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Seems like Erik Daniels is playing well at the camps. Think he slips into the draft somewhere? I'm bias but I think he's the best passer in the NCAA. He is planning on bulking up to 250 or so. Maybe he be a Luke Walton type with more athleticism.


Yeah Daniels has a shot but he is definitely one of the hardest players to get a pulse on in the draft. You talk to some agents they like him talk to others they think he not all that great. Without workouts right now I would have to say that he's undrafted at this moment. But as everyone knows things change by draft day so ask me again in the beginning of June.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> (post #24)
> 
> 
> Do you think that the Clippers have really comitted to Sebastion Telfair. In some mock drafts, the Clippers are taking Telfair at pick 6 or 7. That seems insanley high for me. I like Telfair alot, but 6 or 7 is just crazy.
> 
> Also, why would Martynas not enter the draft? He would almost definatley be a top 5 pick. Pavel pulled out last year hoping to become a top 3 pick. Well, last year he couldnt have fallen past 5 or 6, not he could possibly fall to 10 or so. I think Martynas should enter now and not risk a fall down the draft boards.



I don't think right now anyone has committed to 100% just yet. A lot of GM's have their poker face on and some are bluffing and some will play their hands.

Rumor has it Andriuskevicius contract has too big of a buyout this year.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Did Martynas Andriuskevicius withdraw him name from
> the draft?



He never officially entered his name into the draft to withdraw from it.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matthew, what's the word on Peter John Romos? 7'3" , athletic, good passer... Will he sneek into the lottery?



Peter John Ramos is a solid prospect but again I stress I do not view him as the "Lord of the Low Post" prospect other sites do. He's good but all this talk like he is the second coming of Hakeem needs to stop. Could he go in the first absolutely do I think lottery? No I don't. Like I said in the above post we have known about him for 2 years. While he has had his moments he is still very much a work in progress and isn't this complete center some site are pumping him as!


----------



## AranhaHunter

Dude I asked you a question and you didnt answer. What's the status on Anderson Varejao, Marcelo Huertas, Tiago Splitter and Rafael Araujo. Will they enter? If so, where should we expect to see them go?


----------



## JT

What picks do the Knicks have this year and next?


----------



## Kmurph

Hey Matthew - 

A couple of questions regarding POR. 

Do you see POR using SAR and\or a combination of their picks to move up into the high lottery? If so, whom do you think they would target? 

GM John Nash apparently gushed about Shaun Livingston recently & their have been other rumours about POR liking Devin Harris. But with so many GM's putting up smoke screens, who really knows?

If POR did not move up and kept their picks what particular players could you see them drafting at #13 and #23?


What is your opinion of Michael Morandais? I think he could be a sleeper, same with Lionel Chalmers.

Thanks a lot


----------



## rebelsun

Matt, from what information you have, w/ Peja Samardizski be in the 2004 draft?


----------



## hcsilla

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Houston will go with a Power Forward while Cato has done well he's not the answer. Nachbar is putting together a solid season he should start next year. So with a power forward in mind Kris Humphries, Sergey Lishchuk, Ronny Turiaf and Anderson Varejão.


HOU traded their pick to UTA in the Glen Rice-trade.


----------



## hcsilla

> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> What picks do the Knicks have this year and next?


They traded their 1st to UTA (via PHO) and they have their own 1st next year.


----------



## pizzoni

*Denver post Article?*

What do you know about Cleiton Sebastião??

link:http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E90%7E2106645,00.html

I only knew about him in this article. 

Pizzoni


----------



## Double Helix

*Peter John Ramos*

Mathew,

I'm very close to purchasing your premium package because I've been a long-time supporter of this site and I just recently cancelled my ESPN Insider supscription, but I'm a little concerned that you guys are letting weird things influence the way you assess potential prospects. 

You shouldn't let the opinions of others influence you positively or negatively when trying to scout a player. It seems you've done this with Peter John Ramos. It almost seems as if you're out to squash the kid (Nbadraft.net has a solid reputation) just because others are promoting him so heaviliy...

What's not to like about this kid, Matt? What makes him a worse prospect than, say, Pavel, Nene, Diop, or possibly even Ming? If you've got the dirt... share it. I'll help spread it. Nobody has been able to spell out what makes him a worse prospect than those other guys yet and that's why his hype is building. Remember, he's only 18 and his development this year has apparently been remarkable. He might not have turned too many heads before but he was only a 17 year-old kid back then and he had barely been playing any ball at all. Isn't it possible for a young player to dramatically improve his maturity and his game?

He's 7'3.5, 280 something pounds and still filling out. He sometimes plays more than two games a day. He's been playing a ton of basketball games over the past two years (like many international players) but one advantage that he probably has over some of the other international bigs (like Ha, Pavel) etc is the fact that he's already familiar with the United States and the style of play over here. Coaches will be able to work with him right away... without interpreters. His confidence is finally starting to catch up to his impressive body and he's already strung together a ton of impressive stat lines against well respected international players like Richard Lugo, Kosta Perovic, etc. He's been able to develop a few go-to post moves and use them on a regular basis. His international experience and overall playing time seem to dwarf that of Pavel Podkolzine and Ha. While Ramos has been nurtured slowly and rewarded with a big role on a veteran team, Pavel has been rotting on an italian bench. Pavel probably looks good in practice shooting jumpers because, well, that's all he knows how to do. That's all he ever has done. Ramos, on the other hand has been playing serious minutes against older players and putting up decent numbers against them. Why is Pavel a lottery lock, while Ramos is a second round selection?

Ramos is nearly as tall as the Mings, Podkolzines, etc and much taller than the Diops, Nenes out there. At 18, he's got a solid muscle base in his legs (like Yao did) to work with. By most accounts, he's more athletic than a lot of the big guys (over 7'3) and he's also never suffered a major injury (that anybody knows of) so at 18, what's not to like? Why is upside less than the other guys? Why are the opinions regarding this kid so incredibly mixed?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where do you think this draft class overall ranks among others - since you have been following drafts for years how excited are you getting about this years? Personally, I think this will rival 2000 as the worst of the last ten years and maybe go down as the worst ever. Just seems that outside of Okafor there are all question marks.
> 
> One thing i do like about this draft is that the second rounders look much more promising than last years - with the high schooler frenzy alot of really solid 3-4 year college players could become role players - my guy is Turiaf from the Zags - any sleepers in the second round you see logging minutes right away for a contender?


I must admit when this year started I was very depressed :laugh: But I think the talent level is very deep in terms of potential. Now don't get me wrong this draft has a lot of unproven talent. But it could take 2-3 years for some of the young foreign and overseas players. But it now the worst draft ever... Which by the way is 1986 the drug draft! 

Oh yeah the second rounders are exceptional this year and could rival the great 1998 second round draft class:
Arthur Johnson 6-9 265 PF Missouri
Lawrence Roberts 6-8 230 PF Mississippi St.
Rickey Paulding 6-5 200 SG Missouri
Tim Pickett 6-4 207 SG Florida St.
Jaime Lloreda 6-9 246 PF LSU 
Tony Allen 6-4 205 SG Oklahoma St.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matthew, do you have any ideas about potential draft-day deals (specifically for the #1 and #2 picks), or is that something is pretty much undetermined until the day itself?


hmmmm great question you always hear plenty of whispers before the draft. But some deals don't happen until 1-2 weeks before the draft. Although there is a good portion of them that happen during the draft.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What's your opinion Matt on the UK prospects, Hawkins Fitch and especially Daniels? I can see Daniels being one of the biggest steals in the draft.




Hawkins - Is a solid ball handler but with Chalmers, Wright, Burks and Stepp. It will take a couple of flawless workouts for him to get selected. 

Fitch - Many teams aren't sold that he can play the point guard spot. Right now I would have to say that his chances are better than Hawkins but not by a mile. 

Daniels - Is a sleeper with his toughness and fundamentally sound game. At the PIT he has garnered praise from some teams. But I don't know if he has enough to be a selection. Although I really wouldn't be surprised if he was picked.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matthew,
> 
> Here's one for you...I think most people can agree the Ivan Chiriaev is the biggest enigma of the draft. One report is full of praise, another is full of barbs. With the likelihood that some GMs and scouts will be sending up smokescreens, do you think it will be possible before the draft to project where he will go, or is that a question that will only be answered on draft day? My feeling is that we may never know roughly where he will land until David Stern (or Russ Granik) calls his name.
> 
> Thanks.


To those who have not seen him I have no question that he has serious question marks. But to those that have seen him such as us I can say that he is a very talented kid. He does have a lot of things teams covet. Does he have things he need to work on? Absolutely... He is though a enigma as you put it but I think where we put him could be his projected slot. Although he could pull a Lampe on us! :grinning:


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Anderson Varejao, Rafael Araujo, Marcelo Huertas and Tiago Splitter.
> What's the deal with them 4? Coming out this year? Lottery, first round, late first round or second round?
> Thanks


We have gotten word that all of them will be in the draft this year...

Here are their current projected draft positions:

Anderson Varejao - Late first early second

Rafael Araujo - Mid first to late first

Marcelo Huertas - Late first to early second

Tiago Splitter - Late lottery to mid first


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Do you see Biedrins as a C or PF in NBA?


I think after eveything is said and done that he will be a power forward in the NBA.


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Where do you think Peter Ramos will go in the draft?
> Feedback would be appreciated


He the one to me is so hard to project I'm not high on him but some teams are. He could go as high as late first or as low as mid-second. It will be his workouts not his play in the Puerto Rican leagues that will determine his where he get picked


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> What picks do the Knicks have this year and next?




Barring a trade from Isaiah Thomas which I expect him to do they only have 1 second round pick this year. Although it’s real early and I will still have to do a little research they have a first and second next year barring a past trade or a trade this year.


----------



## PVA1

hey matt.....what's the opinions on Nate Williams from Georgia State? Will he get drafted? thanks


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Matt, from what information you have, w/ Peja Samardizski be in the 2004 draft?


:wait:


----------



## macro6

Assuming the Raptors stay at the 8th pick,

Should we:

1. Draft a Point Guard (Ben Gordon/Devin Harris)
2. Draft a Big man to complement Bosh (PJ Ramos/Pavel/Beidrins)
3. Draft the best player available (Andre Igoulala)

Your thoughts?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Matt, from what information you have, w/ Peja Samardizski be in the 2004 draft?


Yup I talked extensively with his agent and Samardizki will be in this year's draft. So it's offical you heard it hear first :yes:


----------



## alex

You have a Brazilian born in 1979 in your mock . . . he's far to old, when was he really born . . .and what is his potential? 

thanks


----------



## daytripper

Matthew I see that you have Josh Childress at #10 in your latest mock draft. I only saw Stanford a few times this season and wasn't overly impressed during the NCAA tourney. How successful do you see him in the NBA?

Thanks.


----------



## OZZY

> What's not to like about Livingston andone1 moves in a 6-7 frame. Excellent court vision, unselfish, and great feel for the game. Like I said waht's not to like


 He is skinny, he is weak, he is not a great defender and if he was not 6-7 he would not even be a first round pick. The only reason everyone loves the guy is because he is 6-7 and can run the point, but physically I doubt he will ever become strong enough to be a dominant PG. He looks like a stick and does not have a great outside shot. I have not seen him play a lot but from what little I have see he does not look that great.


----------



## OZZY

Why wouldn't Al Jefferson go out for the NBA draft? And what makes him less of a prospect combared to Dwight Howard? Besides the obvious reason height.

Do you really think Devin Harris is a All Star PG? Because since you guys have him as a top 5 pick I think that is making the assumption he will be a super star in the NBA, and I doubt that is going to happen. You guys say players can't run the PG a lot, and Devin is a perfect example. He has never averaged 5 assists a game and is obviously not a PG so why should be be such a high pick? You have Ben Gordon on the other hand who is a proven consistent scorer and is obviously more dangerous on offense than Devin. 

Would you compare Andre Iguodala to Scottie Pippen? And what is with the Paul Pierce comparison? Andre is not a scorer or a shooting, something Pierce was coming out of college.

Based on JR Smith's preformance in the last season tournaments, shouldn't he be a top 5 pick if he is coming out? 

When is the last time you saw a SG with that kind of athletic ability combined with amazing shooting range?

Why wouldn't Kirk Snyder be a 1st round pick?

Will Shaun Livingston ever reach 190 pounds playing weight? I think not.


----------



## rebelsun

Matt, what is the status of Roko Ukic? Is he official for this year?


----------



## NYKBaller

Where did Peter Ramos come from? Is he the hype machine this draft year?


----------



## AdamIllman

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Why wouldn't Al Jefferson go out for the NBA draft? And what makes him less of a prospect combared to Dwight Howard? Besides the obvious reason height.
> 
> Do you really think Devin Harris is a All Star PG? Because since you guys have him as a top 5 pick I think that is making the assumption he will be a super star in the NBA, and I doubt that is going to happen. You guys say players can't run the PG a lot, and Devin is a perfect example. He has never averaged 5 assists a game and is obviously not a PG so why should be be such a high pick? You have Ben Gordon on the other hand who is a proven consistent scorer and is obviously more dangerous on offense than Devin.
> 
> Would you compare Andre Iguodala to Scottie Pippen? And what is with the Paul Pierce comparison? Andre is not a scorer or a shooting, something Pierce was coming out of college.
> 
> Based on JR Smith's preformance in the last season tournaments, shouldn't he be a top 5 pick if he is coming out?
> 
> When is the last time you saw a SG with that kind of athletic ability combined with amazing shooting range?
> 
> Why wouldn't Kirk Snyder be a 1st round pick?
> 
> Will Shaun Livingston ever reach 190 pounds playing weight? I think not.


i agree with everything here except the JR Smith thing. He is obviously a great prospect but the top 5 of this draft is fairly strong. 

I totally agree with your opinion on shaun livingston. his height seems to be all he's got going for him right now. he is WAY to skinny to compete with the likes of baron davis, steph, etc.


----------



## KJay

Who's going to get drafted that no-one is talking about?


----------



## Coatesvillain

A few more questions:

After the whole situation involving Erazem Lorbeck getting bad information that caused him to leave school after the 2002-03 season, is he automatically in the draft this year?

Also, as a prospect, what do you think of Lorbeck? Who would you compare his game to? If a team drafted him in the second, would he be ready to come over that year, or would he need a few years to develop overseas?


----------



## Matthew Maurer

> Mathew,
> 
> I'm very close to purchasing your premium package because I've been a long-time supporter of this site and I just recently cancelled my ESPN Insider supscription, but I'm a little concerned that you guys are letting weird things influence the way you assess potential prospects.
> 
> You shouldn't let the opinions of others influence you positively or negatively when trying to scout a player. It seems you've done this with Peter John Ramos. It almost seems as if you're out to squash the kid (Nbadraft.net has a solid reputation) just because others are promoting him so heaviliy...
> 
> What's not to like about this kid, Matt? What makes him a worse prospect than, say, Pavel, Nene, Diop, or possibly even Ming? If you've got the dirt... share it. I'll help spread it. Nobody has been able to spell out what makes him a worse prospect than those other guys yet and that's why his hype is building. Remember, he's only 18 and his development this year has apparently been remarkable. He might not have turned too many heads before but he was only a 17 year-old kid back then and he had barely been playing any ball at all. Isn't it possible for a young player to dramatically improve his maturity and his game?
> 
> He's 7'3.5, 280 something pounds and still filling out. He sometimes plays more than two games a day. He's been playing a ton of basketball games over the past two years (like many international players) but one advantage that he probably has over some of the other international bigs (like Ha, Pavel) etc is the fact that he's already familiar with the United States and the style of play over here. Coaches will be able to work with him right away... without interpreters. His confidence is finally starting to catch up to his impressive body and he's already strung together a ton of impressive stat lines against well respected international players like Richard Lugo, Kosta Perovic, etc. He's been able to develop a few go-to post moves and use them on a regular basis. His international experience and overall playing time seem to dwarf that of Pavel Podkolzine and Ha. While Ramos has been nurtured slowly and rewarded with a big role on a veteran team, Pavel has been rotting on an italian bench. Pavel probably looks good in practice shooting jumpers because, well, that's all he knows how to do. That's all he ever has done. Ramos, on the other hand has been playing serious minutes against older players and putting up decent numbers against them. Why is Pavel a lottery lock, while Ramos is a second round selection?
> 
> Ramos is nearly as tall as the Mings, Podkolzines, etc and much taller than the Diops, Nenes out there. At 18, he's got a solid muscle base in his legs (like Yao did) to work with. By most accounts, he's more athletic than a lot of the big guys (over 7'3) and he's also never suffered a major injury (that anybody knows of) so at 18, what's not to like? Why is upside less than the other guys? Why are the opinions regarding this kid so incredibly mixed?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


How do I say this..... Well to start with the kid is a solid player but I'm still not convinced that he's a legit first rounder. I never let my personal feelings get involved when I rate a prospect unlike some sites that have Drejer in the first round because one of them is a Florida Gator fan.... How accurate is that they have no inside information on the selection nobody that we have talked to has even gone on record to say that he'll get drafted!!! Let alone a first rounder that's too much of a homer in my book. The opinions are mixed because this kid has a ton of negatives and went back to Puerto Rico after he failed miserably to dominate high school ball in New York. Yeah he's improved but he like I said has a lot of things working against him. If it makes you feel any better I don't like Pavel either. I will be putting a scouting report on him in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## AMR

Matthew, do you think there's any possibilty of a Spaniard (not Rudy Fernandez) being drafted in the second round this year??? R. Morentin of Central Florida, who will play in Portsmouth and Fran Vazquez, a young center that is beginning to play great games in the Spanish League


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

Timmy Bowers... Will he be drafted?


Lawrence Roberts... Do you think he will remain in the draft?


----------



## chapi

There are 5 polish players in the draft this year: Zbigniew bia³ek, Pawe³ mróz and 3 others do you see one (or more of them) getting drafted??


----------

